# Wanting/Needing that "Thrill" again



## mswren7 (May 8, 2011)

Once a husband has cheated and been with other women, that he says he did it for the "thrill" and has described one of the experiences with one of the other women as "fun", do you think it is difficult for that man to settle back to sex with his wife again?

Would it therefore be necessary to spice things up between the couple in order to prevent him from wanting that "thrill" of having sex with someone new again? 

I think my husband is on a cycle where he gets the urge for a new woman every 4 years. His previous relationship lasted 4 years, it was 4 years after we were married before he cheated, then 3-4 years between the women he cheated on me with. It is now 2 years since D-day and I've noticed the interest in sex with me is dropping off again.

I think I should just give up and stop worrying about when he will start seeking out another woman again because based on the above, the likelihood of it happening again seems high.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Maybe a better solution is to have an open honest discussion with him about your concerns, and get him to some counseling BEFORE it happens. Unless, of course, you like being second choice.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

UGH!! (where is the barf smiley?)
i couldnt be with someone again after they did that, let alone multiple times, no matter what excuse they conjured up. 

this guy DOES NOT need to be married.

and you do not need a man like this.


----------



## Wondering1 (Jul 7, 2011)

My wife had a very hot affair with a guy which lasted 12 months.
In our history she never "wanted" me as much as she wanted him.
She does not even wear such sexy stuff for me.

I do often wonder when will she want it again!


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

You sound like you have given up, and are just accepting the future

When did you drop out of life, or do you just enjoy misery!!!!!!

He cheated, why isn't he doing ALL the heavy lifting---why are YOU worried about when he will cheat again

Do you have such low self-esteem, that (everything in your post is about him) you would not take care of yourself

Are you going to just sit and brood each day worrying about when HE is gonna cheat again, and what you need to do to spice things up for HIM

What is wrong with this picture??????


----------

